# Medical Dictionary in Ms Word 2007



## kennylal (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello all,

I am using Ms Word 2007 and want to add a medical dictionary in it, so that if i write any word or term related to medical it shows me if it is correct or wrong (Spell check)

- In short can i add medical dictionary ?
- If yes then where could i find it and how to add ?

Pls help ...

Thanks
Kenny.


----------



## Macropod (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi kennylal,

You can find a number of medical dictionaries for Word 2007 via a simple web search. For example:
http://www.medicalspellchecker.com/default.htm

Cheers


----------

